# My frog looked super skinny today



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

today i went to feed my frogs and I noticed one of my Cits was on the slim side, I had never seen any of my frogs like that before and I began to panic. I have had the frog for a little over 15 months and it has always eaten. I feed them everyday to every other day rotating calcium and vit. yesterday I was out of the house so I skipped a feeding for them and today I dont know whats up. I took a few photos so I can post more if needed but I have to upload them first. IM not really sure what I should do here this is a first for me.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

I also want to include that once it ate it began to look pretty close to normal but again im not sure if this is a major concern or not


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Is it housed with any other frogs or alone?


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

2 others I have a trio


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

How large is their tank?


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have them in a 29 gallon


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Do you know their sexes? Could he be losing weight due to stress? You said you've had them for around 15 months. Do you know their actual age? I'm wondering if they are now of breeding age and he is being bullied or stressed due to breeding related aggression.

For now, I'd get him into his own tank so you can monitor his food and weight and remove him from any possible stress.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have you ran any fecal tests or the sort? Have you witnessed any aggression between frogs? Just throwing it out there, he/she might be getting bullied, causing the weight loss. I'd suggest removing the slim frog and trying to beef up his diet with termites/fly larvae to fatten him back up. 

Is it possible to get an overhead shot of the frog? It isn't that important, so don't stress him out by doing so, but just seems small for being 15 months old. Maybe it is just the photo? Or maybe I need my eyes checked? 

Best of Luck

Edit: Kris beat me to the punch! I would remove the frog though for observation. He could be losing weight for a number of reasons...


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

frogface said:


> Do you know their sexes? Could he be losing weight due to stress? You said you've had them for around 15 months. Do you know their actual age? I'm wondering if they are now of breeding age and he is being bullied or stressed due to breeding related aggression.
> 
> For now, I'd get him into his own tank so you can monitor his food and weight and remove him from any possible stress.


I got them in April '12 they were 2-3 OOW. I'm not 100% on the sex since I am still new to them and these are my oldest ones but I believe based on body type I have a 1.2 the slim one is what I believe to be a male. I have kept an eye out for breeding and eggs but I haven't had anything yet. The only other tank I have it a 10 vert that I can use. I usually spend a ton of time looking at my frogs and I have never seen them fight or anything like that. I have also taken a few shots of the frog for reference give me a few and ill upload them


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Can you posts pics of the other frogs too?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can you grab a plastic tub from walmart? The Sterlite ones are pretty sturdy. You can set it up with damp paper towels and places for him to hide, to keep him comfy and feeling safe.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

I can post give me one sec


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

this is what he looks like today, he is on the left he looks "back to normal" there is another frog in the photo for reference


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Could he have been dehydrated? Do they have access to somewhere to soak or is their moisture in their tank (how's the humidity in there)?

Given how extreme the first pictures are, I'd still separate him from the others for a bit. The 'fluffier' picture may just be a product of camera angle or having a tummy full of flies. The overhead pictures tell a more dire story.

IMO, 29g is too small for 3 adult tincs. This is just my own comfort and there are those who are able to keep set up a tank appropriately and keep more tincs together. For me, it's too risky.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

the humidity is around 90% and the temp in the tanks stay between 70-76 (night/day) I have a good chunk of sphagnum moss in the corner (maybe able to see in the photo) that stays pretty wet not sure if thats all enough to keep them hydrated


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

In that case, I'm sticking with stress related weight loss. Give that fella his own home and see if he does better.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

frogface said:


> In that case, I'm sticking with stress related weight loss. Give that fella his own home and see if he does better.


will do, thanks for the advice.. 
I'll go get a bin now and keep an eye on him


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Overhead photo is the one that worries me! Sounds like you have a good plan. Simple bin with sphag, leaf litter, and a few cuttings will do that trick. Keep us updated on how he does!


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

Brian317 said:


> Overhead photo is the one that worries me! Sounds like you have a good plan. Simple bin with sphag, leaf litter, and a few cuttings will do that trick. Keep us updated on how he does!


I will, thanks again for the advice. I cant stress how worried I was all night this is a first for me.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

surprise surprise, I took the frog out and put him in a container I was on my way to go get him a bin to do what I was advised to do. after I caught him I decided to check under the coco hut for some eggs and BOOM there were 5 eggs on a dirty petri dish. could this "male" actually have been a female? would this explain the weight loss?


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

this is also my very first time at this and I'm pretty sure all the eggs look bad


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, a frog drops weight when it drops a clutch. But, it shouldn't look that thin after laying. The eggs don't look good and probably won't until you get some weight on that girl. Females need fat reserves. Strap on the feed bag!

A fecal or two may be in order as well. That's one frog I'd have tested.

Best,


----------

